# 2011 Nismo 370z for sale[San Diego, CA]



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am selling my nismo 370z

it is bone stock, no mods and it comes with accessories like illuminated door panels, trunk cover, and wheel locks
it has 17694 miles and its a clean title
garage parked
asking 39,000
the price is firm, i need to pay off the loan to get the title
will ship but not paying for shipping

please email me for updated pics, they are about 1 month old
[email protected]

thanks guys
luigi90210


----------



## got556 (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful car and sorry to hear you have to let it go. GLWS. Used to have a 300 and 350...and now my dad has been looking for a 370. He wants a Sport Touring model though....told him he should just get the GT-R and call it a day. He said he would look into it. Then the next day he got back to me and asked "What the hell am I supposed to do with an $80K car!?!?!) lol. I said if he sold his combine or a tractor he could buy one for me and him.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

got556 said:


> Beautiful car and sorry to hear you have to let it go. GLWS. Used to have a 300 and 350...and now my dad has been looking for a 370. He wants a Sport Touring model though....told him he should just get the GT-R and call it a day. He said he would look into it. Then the next day he got back to me and asked "What the hell am I supposed to do with an $80K car!?!?!) lol. I said if he sold his combine or a tractor he could buy one for me and him.


lol
thanks though, i just cant afford the insurance anymore(4500/6months) so as much as i love my car i need to get rid of it and wait until im older to pick up something like it again

you should let your dad know about my sale though, he wont be disappointed, and it has some more power than the touring+sport(350bhp) and this car handles like a beast


----------

